
Developing for the NES and using JS - fritz_vd
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WRSRVdLQ_-k
======
fritz_vd
Most of the credits should go to Michael Matuzak who did something similar and
which I used as a starter for the JS demo:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NiOW-
swy2Ys](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NiOW-swy2Ys)

